# Lowrance fish finder problem



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I got a Lowrance x71 recently and it worked amazing for 5 trips, and then halfway through a trip last week it just start blinking 0.0 for depth. Its done this now on both trips this week. Any suggestions?


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I would first take all of the connectors off the back of the unit and clean with an electrical cleaner on both the wire ends and the back of the unit head. Let dry and then re-attach. If this does not work download the units updates from Lowrance website just pick the one for your model and then install. If it still doesn't work you probably have a bad transducer.

Oh one more thing to check is that the transducer is still in the right position and hasn't been flipped up or down.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

mine did the same thing when the battery had low voltage,,I did not the battery voltage was low,but when I checked it with a calibrated volt meter it was 11.3 volts when I switched batteries it cured the problem,,the battery would start the motor ok ,but not run the depth finder,,,


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I have it wire in with my trolling motor batteries. I'm going to mess with it some this weekend.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Forgot to mention that it does still read the water temp and its mounted off my trolling motor. If I get it figured out this weekend I will let you guys know what was wrong.


----------

